# Lightroom Mobile can now import DNG



## mcasan (Sep 14, 2016)

So if you have iPhone SE, 6S, 6s+, 7 or 7+  running IOS 10.....the camera can output a DNG file via an API that Lr Mobile can now use.....if you use the Lr Mobile camera app....not the stand IOS camera app.   This also likely means if you import an DNG file into the camera roll, Lr Mobile can likely import those as well.

It is a step forward.   Now if we just had local adjusts on the iPad where we can use the Pencil!!!!!!!!!

Shoot in DNG raw in Lightroom for iOS 2.5


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 14, 2016)

You can already import raw files from the camera roll into LrM, so there is no reason why you couldn't do the same with dng files in the camera roll. Neither the lastest LrM update not iOS 10 is needed for that.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can already import raw files from the camera roll into LrM, so there is no reason why you couldn't do the same with dng files in the camera roll. Neither the lastest LrM update not iOS 10 is needed for that.


Those are RAWs from an external camera; he's talking about TAKING a photo with Lr Mobile in DNG. It's pretty cool. So far I haven't found other apps that will do that, but I'm sure they'll be some.

Shoot in DNG raw in Lightroom for iOS 2.5


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 14, 2016)

rob211 said:


> Those are RAWs from an external camera; he's talking about TAKING a photo with Lr Mobile in DNG. It's pretty cool. So far I haven't found other apps that will do that, but I'm sure they'll be some.
> 
> Shoot in DNG raw in Lightroom for iOS 2.5



Please read the original post. I responded to this:



mcasan said:


> This also likely means if you import an DNG file into the camera roll, Lr Mobile can likely import those as well


----------



## rob211 (Sep 14, 2016)

Oops, sorry. Got lost in the new features in the blog, and LrM did RAW from other cameras previously, as you've noted.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 14, 2016)

UPDATE: the app Manual can take RAW or RAW+JPEG with the iPhone camera. Pretty fun. Snapseed can also process raw, and gives  you a Develop set of tools when it detects RAW.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 15, 2016)

YA update. iPhone generated DNGs apparently don't have GPS info embedded; at least a couple of apps (like Manual, and I think Pro Camera) will produce DNGs without that metadata, although somewhere else someone said that Pro Camera uses a workaround of including the GPS data in the JPEG preview.

LrM, however, DOES add GPS data.


----------



## mcasan (Sep 16, 2016)

For those that want to know more about iPhone 7, IOS 10, camera apps that will grab the DNG raw file....etc., here is a good basic article.

Camera app makers tap into RAW power with iOS, and look forward to dual lenses


----------



## Mike Smartt (Sep 22, 2016)

A stupid question I fear. But I have an iPhone 6s Plus and have .dng set as the shooting choice of file  in LR Mobile but when I export/sync to the full Lightroom on my Mac or camera roll, they arrive as small jpgs (the .dng files in Lightroom Mobile are 2.5 megs, the jpgs perhaps around half a meg). If that right?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 22, 2016)

Mike Smartt said:


> A stupid question I fear. But I have an iPhone 6s Plus and have .dng set as the shooting choice of file  in LR Mobile but when I export/sync to the full Lightroom on my Mac or camera roll, they arrive as small jpgs (the .dng files in Lightroom Mobile are 2.5 megs, the jpgs perhaps around half a meg). If that right?



If you have Lightroom 6 (perpetual license), then I'm afraid that is correct. You can't export as DNG to the camera roll as far as I know, and to sync directly with Lightroom desktop you need a Creative Cloud subscription (Lightroom CC).


----------



## Mike Smartt (Sep 23, 2016)

A stupid question I fear. But I have an iPhone 6s Plus and have .dng set as the shooting choice of file  in LR Mobile but when I export/sync to the full Lightroom on my Mac or camera roll, they arrive as small jpgs (the .dng files in Lightroom Mobile are 2.5 megs, the jpgs perhaps around half a meg). If that right?

Thanks for that answer. However, I have had  a Photographers' subscription to Creative Cloud since it launched and have used Photoshop and Lightroom since both of those were launched. I can sync to Lightroom but only as jpgs even though they were taken as dng shots - the same with cameras roll.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 23, 2016)

Mike Smartt said:


> A stupid question I fear. But I have an iPhone 6s Plus and have .dng set as the shooting choice of file  in LR Mobile but when I export/sync to the full Lightroom on my Mac or camera roll, they arrive as small jpgs (the .dng files in Lightroom Mobile are 2.5 megs, the jpgs perhaps around half a meg). If that right?
> 
> Thanks for that answer. However, I have had  a Photographers' subscription to Creative Cloud since it launched and have used Photoshop and Lightroom since both of those were launched. I can sync to Lightroom but only as jpgs even though they were taken as dng shots - the same with cameras roll.



How are you trying to sync? If you have a cloud subscription the DNG's should automatically sync from LrM to Lightroom Desktop and they should remain DNG. The Camera Roll of iOS is not involved in that process, so maybe that's where you go wrong.


----------



## Mike Smartt (Sep 23, 2016)

Forgetting camera roll, I plug my iPhone into my Mac and open Lightroom on my Mac and the shots in Lightroom Mobile automatically sync. When you cloud subscription, which cloud is that (not iCloud?)?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 23, 2016)

Mike Smartt said:


> Forgetting camera roll, I plug my iPhone into my Mac and open Lightroom on my Mac and the shots in Lightroom Mobile automatically sync. When you cloud subscription, which cloud is that (not iCloud?)?



No, not iCloud, but Adobe Creative Cloud. You are using the wrong sync method. You don't have to connect your iPhone to the computer, just sync Lightroom Mobile with Lightroom Desktop through Creative Cloud. How to sync Lightroom desktop and the Lightroom mobile app


----------

